# Engine miss, stall with code 34 message



## jocko k (Feb 8, 2004)

My wife's '94 Altima started missing and stalling the other day. She was barely able to make it home. Died numerous times. When I began checking it out the next day, it would not start. It would turn over and try to start, but it acted like it was badly out of time or had a severe ignition problem. Having had a problem in the past with the oil leak in the distributor that is so common, the first thing I tried was to get my contact cleaner our and spray down the cam shaft position sensor in the distributor. This cured it the last time something like this happened. I put it back together and tried it, but still would not start. Checked the computer codes and got a 21 and 34. I then tried cleaning the cam shaft sensor again. This time I used my air compressor in addition to the contact cleaner. This time it worked and the engine started. I cleared the computer codes to see if I got any new ones. The car runs fine when cold, but after a few minutes, it begins to miss. The longer it runs, the worse it misses. If I let it sit and cool down, it will start fine and repeat the missing behavior as it warms up. I am now getting only a code 34 knock sensor code. The previous code 21 could have been from an earlier problem, since I had never cleared the computer codes prior to this. I put in new plugs since it was time anyhow. I checked spark going through the different plug wires and it seems like there might have been a different rate on different cylinders. There was definite flickering of the indicator light that coincided with the missing, but I am not sure if this would indicate cause or effect. When I try to drive it, the engine stalls at all RPM ranges and will just die at times at cruising speed. I tried disconnecting the knock sensor but it ran just the same either way.

I suspect it is the distributor/cam shaft position sensor, but I am NOT getting a diagnostic code indicating a problem with the cam shaft position sensor. The distributor cap and rotor were replaced just a few months ago when I had the first problem.

Can anyone give advice? Could it be a problem with the cam shaft position sensor or distributor without getting a code 11 on the diagnostics?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like the power transistor is bad. It is located next to the MAF sensor. You can take that in to some of the larger parts stores and they will test it.
The code 34 is the knock sensor circuit is open or shorted. Try checking and cleaning the connection. 

Troy


----------

